# 2017 Depression Screening PHQ-9



## anncamp1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone know if the replacement code for 99420 (PHQ-9) Depression Screening is now 96160?


----------



## lavillalobos (May 5, 2017)

*Aetna coding policy for from PHQ-9*

Link provided with proper CPT and ICD-10:

http://www.aetna.com/healthcare-professionals/documents-forms/depression-program.pdf


----------

